# Nigerian Dwarf goat losing fur



## GAF (Jul 2, 2016)

My Nigerian Dwarf doe has a small patch of fur on her side that has started thinning this past week. I put some anti-fungal cream on it today, but it is not very circular like ringworm... Her skin is not flaky and the rest of her coat is sleek and looks fine.

She gets loose minerals, free choice coastal and alfalfa hay, and a cup of Noble goat feed morning and night.

She was dewormed about 3 months ago.

Could it be mites or ringworm? I have not seen any lice on her. Maybe just a patch of fur she likes to scratch?

Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 3, 2016)

Greetings @GAF  and welcome to BYH.  Sorry to hear your goats fur is delaminating (just kidding)... The pictures didn't post, so can't judge. From what you describe, it sounds like maybe she's just rubbed it too much.   It could be mites... they're so small they aren't normally visible, but I believe that normally causes flaky skin... If you could try and get some pics to post, that would help. I'll tag a couple of goat pros, but they'll probably want pics too. @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag @OneFineAcre (there are a bunch more but this should be a good start)  Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## micah wotring (Jul 3, 2016)

IDK very much about goats but @Latestarter tagged some very good people who should be able to help. It also might help to post in the goat section next time. More people might be able to help over there.

Welcome to BackYard Herds though!

MW


----------



## GAF (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't know why the pictures didn't show up I can see them...


----------



## babsbag (Jul 3, 2016)

I can't see pictures either. But my guess would just be her rubbing it. If it gets worse or more locations then I would guess lice or mites.  You can sprinkle her with DE or poultry dust just in case. 

Make sure she has access to a good loose goat mineral as well


----------



## GAF (Jul 3, 2016)

She gets Manna Pro loose goat minerals. 

Thanks for the help! Sorry about the pictures


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 3, 2016)

You are linking to some kind of mail.google.com photos - can you use the 'upload a file' feature here on Backyard Herds to upload a picture or two?


----------



## GAF (Jul 3, 2016)

I did try that- it says it does not have the allowed extension. 

I tried again by copying and dragging the photos.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 3, 2016)

Copy and paste should work and then it will ask you how you want to upload, as a thumbnail or full size (I think that is what it asks you )  But even without pictures I bet they are just rubbing on things, but the poultry dust is easy, harmless, and it works so a good place to start. Of course if the skin is broken then watch for infection. 

Those are good minerals.


----------



## GAF (Jul 3, 2016)

It is not red at all.
I actually did try copying and pasting: ( Still didn't work.
I'll try one more time!


----------

